# First litter in years!



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

My doe April gave birth to 10 little bubs a day ago. This is my first litter since starting back up in breeding. They are only pet type but I am still thrilled! She had 3 BEs and 7 PEs. I believe all but 2 are males... Which is kind of disapointing. I'm hoping I'm terrible at telling genders this early and I'm wrong. :lol:

BEs









PEs









Momma


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on the litter! You must be so excited. I hadn't had a litter in about 3 weeks and I was already going insane. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats! Nice looking bubs!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Healthy looking pups and Mum is lovely!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats, mum is beautfull


----------

